# Seti: German Gentoo Linux Team

## Black666

Hi!

Habe mir gestern Abend "Contact" auf DVD angesehen und beschlossen, jetzt wieder mal mehr Rechner zu meinem Seti Account hinzuzufügen   :Laughing: 

Alle, die nicht wissen, was Seti ist, können ja mal ein bißchen auf deren Page stöbern:

http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu

Naja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn...ich habe daraufhin gleich mal eine eigene Gruppe für deutschsprachige Gentoo User eröffnet ("German Gentoo Linux Team").

Besteht Interesse? Wenn ja, dann einfach joinen...wenn kein Interesse besteht, kann ich die Gruppe ja auch wieder löschen..aber ich denke schon, daß einige Seti User hier im Forum rumlungern   :Razz:   :Cool: 

Hier mal die Url zu der Gruppe:

http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu/stats/team/team_146626.html

Würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen im Team begrüßen zu dürfen   :Laughing: 

----------

## matze

Da hab ich aber gleich nochmal ne Frage:

Hab mir diesen ksetisaver mal installiert und das Teil ist echt gut, wenn der Bildschirmschoner angeht geht das Teil ab.

ABER: setiathome läuft auch weiter wenn der Bildschrimschoner nicht mehr aktiv ist und das ist irgendwie nicht Sinn der Sache.... Hat da jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag?

cu

Matze

----------

## Altanos

Habe mich auch gleich eingetragen.   :Very Happy: 

 BTW hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Programm TKseti? Welche Pakete habt ihr für SETI emereged?

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich benutzte tkseti +setiathome eine echt gelungende Lösung. Ich bemerke bisher kein speed einbruch. 

bisher benötige ich 6std.30min für ein paket .. und das bei normaler arbeit .. dvd lucken games zocken usw.

also nur dann mal ran an den speck  :Wink: )

cu spaci76  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Black666

Tkseti? Noch nie gehört...

```

linuxbert root # emerge -s tkseti

[ Results for search key : tkseti ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-misc/tkseti

      Latest version Available: 3.06

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.cuug.ab.ca/~macdonal/tkseti/tkseti.html

      Description:

      TkSeti is a GUI to control the SETI@Home client for UNIX.

linuxbert root #

```

Ahh, interessant   :Wink:   Die Homepage schaut jedenfalls recht nett aus..bin gerade am Kompilieren und schau es mir dann an.

Bis jetzt habe ich seti eigentlich immer über ein Skript gestartet, welches mir den Output auf /dev/tty12 legt

Btw: Schon 2 Members ... hurra.

Ich habe übrigens gerade 2 Rechner zu meinem Account dazugeschaltet, einer davon rennt 24/7  :Smile: 

----------

## Altanos

emerge setiathome hat bei mir nichts gebracht    :Sad:   , wo holt ihr euch das Programm her? Unter Debian kamm das einfach mit apt-get install tkseti mit.

----------

## Black666

ich habs mir direkt von der seti homepage runtegeladen. Du kannst dort noch zwischen den verschiedenen Rechnerarchitekturen (wahrscheinlich eh i686) wählen und schon hast du ein tar file, das nur noch entpackt gehört. Kannst dann gleich direkt aus dem Verzeichnis aufrufen.

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ihr müsst erst die setiathome software runterladen und dann das tkseti im gleichen verzeichniss reinkopieren . also im grunde sind das 2 unterschiedliche programme .. mit dem tkseti könnt ihr dann das consolen proggi starten pause und stoppen ..

viel spass damit 

cu spaci76

----------

## maystorm

Weiss jemand, warum die Pakete "app-sci/setiathome" und "x11-misc/tkseti" z.Zt. ausmaskiert sind??

----------

## spyro

ja weils n fehler hat. 

kannste unter bugs auf gentoo.org nachlesen. 

.spyro

----------

## Pietschy

Ich liebe Statistiken und lese meine Heldentaten gern in Netz nach, deswegen bin ich gleich mal User3 geworden.

btw: Wo kann ich meinen Seti account anpassen ? Komm ja gar nicht aus den Staaten   :Confused: 

Ok seti ist zwar noch nicht installiert aber bestimmt bald, wenn gentoo gebrauchsfähig ist.

Ronny

----------

## Black666

Direkt auf der Hauptseite gibts nen Verweis zu "user account" oder so. Dort kannst dich dann mit e-mail und pw einloggen.

----------

## Pietschy

 *Black666 wrote:*   

> Direkt auf der Hauptseite gibts nen Verweis zu "user account" oder so. Dort kannst dich dann mit e-mail und pw einloggen.

 

Vielen Dank

Jetzt passt das schon eher   :Razz: 

Ronny

----------

## Black666

Mhmm, erst 3 SetiUser hier im Forum?? Es gibt doch sicher noch ein paar, die auch einer SetiGroup beitreten möchten   :Laughing: 

Kostet auch nix   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

## K4ffeefleck

huhu ....

*meld* hier is ein mitglied mehr  :Smile: 

nu sind wa  :Shocked:  4  :Shocked: 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kannX

Und noch einer mehr   :Wink: 

----------

## Xsez

bin auch drin  :Wink: 

----------

## bazik

Bin drin sobald mein zweiter Gentoo Rechner läuft  :Smile: 

----------

## Aescunnars

Hallo zusammen, 

hab mich entschlossen, meine kleinen bescheidenen Beitrag zur Gruppe beizutragen.  :Wink: 

cu Aescunnars

----------

## kannX

Ach du scheisse, wie lange machst du denn das mit Seti schon?

----------

## Aescunnars

Guten Abend,

Auszug aus der user_info.sah:

	register_time= 2451561.36595 (Mon Jan 17 20:46:58 2000)

hab aber immer wieder pausen drin, wegen einen Distri wechsel.

Im moment bastel ich an gentoo rum, mal schauen wie die sich schlägt.

So Schluß für heute,

cu Aescunnars

----------

## Black666

Wow, netter "kleiner" Beitrag   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

Momentan kämpfe ich noch ein bissl mit den Linux Clients, da sie sich komischerweise immer wieder aufhängen bzw. selbst beenden sobald sie eine Unit fertiggemacht haben. Is natürlich doof...da idlet der Rechner ne Woche vor sich hin und dann komm ich erst drauf, daß Seti gar nimma rennt   :Razz: 

und ich wunder mich, warum meine Stats so schleppend raufgehen he he.

----------

## GreyCrow

Hoi Guys,

me too   :Cool: 

----------

## Tantive

Hi da draussen!

hab mich als überzeugten Gentoo-User mal dazugejoint  :Wink: 

Bye

Tantive

----------

## Qubax

bin ja sehr interessiert an seti, aber kann mir einer sagen welche von den vielen tars die richtige für gentoo 1.2 ist?

----------

## Qubax

paßt schu, s lafft

bin iatz stolze nummer 14

----------

## Konfuzius

Hehe,

ich muss unbedingt überall den Client installieren, damit ich weiter nach oben in der Liste rutsche  :Smile: 

Und ich muss dich korrigieren, du bist jetzt Platz 15 *g*

Konfuzius, hat sich auch gerade eingetragen

----------

## sputnik1969

bin ich auch nicht dazugestossen  :Smile: 

Allerdings hatte ich auch Pausen (kein Netz   :Crying or Very sad:  )  

register_time= 2451676.88787 (Fri May 12 09:18:31 2000)

Habe mich auch mal zu euch gesellt....

Platz 2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Konfuzius

Menno  :Smile: 

Ich habe glaube ich zu lange für andere Projekte gerechnet  :Smile: 

Mal gucken, ich finde hier bestimmt noch ein paar Kisten, die ich davon überzeugen kann für mich zu rechnen *g*

----------

## sputnik1969

Naja, bei mir sind es zur Zeit ja auch 3 Rechner, die ihre "Restrechenzeit" an Seti spenden  :Wink: 

Ein P II-233, ein P II-466 und ein Duron 933

Da kommt dann schon einiges zusammen  :Smile: 

----------

## Konfuzius

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> Naja, bei mir sind es zur Zeit ja auch 3 Rechner, die ihre "Restrechenzeit" an Seti spenden 
> 
> Ein P II-233, ein P II-466 und ein Duron 933
> 
> Da kommt dann schon einiges zusammen 

 

Verdammt, ich kann noch nen Dual PPro-200 aufbieten zu dem 800er Duron, auf dem bisher fast alles läuft, ausserdem noch 3 mal die Woche ein Schulungsrechner P3-600  :Smile: 

Auf meinem Notebook wollte ich es nicht installieren, dann röhrt der Lüfter dauernd *eg*

----------

## virtual.adept

Okay, hab auch gejoint, und mich dann mal gleich an die Spitze gesetzt   :Very Happy: . Mal schauen wann ich da wieder vertrieben werde, also strengt euch an.

Ach ja, ich rechne schon einige Zeit, allerdings nur mit meinen privaten PC's, also keine Numbercruncherfarm im Buero  :Wink: .

MfG,

Sacha

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

unter : http://mitglied.lycos.de/setistats/ findet man eine Möglichkeit seine Setistats in der Homepage oder im Forum mit einzubauen. 

Viel Spass

Altanos

----------

## Konfuzius

Yo,

das ist ein geiles Teil!! 

Allerdings ist das Script lustig unsicher programmiert, da kann

ja jeder auf deine Daten zugreifen (config.inc).. bzw. durch

den freien Zugriff auf die admin tools, könnte jemand lustig

user in deine datenbank ballern..

----------

## Altanos

 *Konfuzius wrote:*   

> Yo,
> 
> das ist ein geiles Teil!! 
> 
> Allerdings ist das Script lustig unsicher programmiert, da kann
> ...

 

Kannst Du mir das näher erklären? Ich für meinen Teil habe auch nur das Formular auf der Homepage ausgefüllt. Sie ist nicht von mir.

CU

Altanos

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Altanos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kannst Du mir das näher erklären? Ich für meinen Teil habe auch nur das Formular auf der Homepage ausgefüllt. Sie ist nicht von mir.
> 
> 

 

Klar, z.B. müssen ein paar der Dateien per .htaccess gesichert werden, sonst kann jeder z.B. include Datei auslesen und hat passwort und userid deines mysql servers..

Auch die admin Seiten sollte man besser verschliessen, sonst hast du das lustige potentielle Problem, dass jemand beigehen könnte und legt für jeden User, den er auf setiathome findet, einen counter bei dir an per script.. damit geht Platz in der Datenbank floeten.. den hast du sicher nicht unbegrenzt und Spassvögel, die sowas tun sausen da draussen bestimmt auch reichlich rum..

Ich habe z.B. gerade mal geschaut, und ich habe 80kb Daten in der Datenbank bisher für ca. 4 Counter. Wobei die meisten Einträge aus den Hits hier aus dem Forum stammen..

----------

## Altanos

Was ist passiert  :Question: 

Die User sind aus der Gruppe verschwunden. Wollte gerade mal meine Platzierung überprüfen, da waren alle weg. 

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## Pietschy

Das steht oben auf der SETI-USER-Gruppen Seite

NOTE: Occasionally the daily scripts that create this file fail to generate each page correctly. If you think this has happened, then the founder of this team can regenerate this file at any time by doing the following: 

Grob/Frei überstetzt:

Beachte: Es ist Mist passiert beim tägichen Update und diese Seite zu erstellen. Wenn du weist wo's klemmt, kann der Gründer des Teams (black666) alles wieder heile machen, dazu muss er folgendes tun:

Anweisungen

Also ich weis nicht wo's klemmt  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ronny

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Pietschy wrote:*   

> Beachte: Es ist Mist passiert beim tägichen Update und diese Seite zu erstellen. Wenn du weist wo's klemmt, kann der Gründer des Teams (black666) alles wieder heile machen, dazu muss er folgendes tun:

 

Nun, wo ist denn unser ehrenwerter Gründer, damit der Fehler repariert werden kann??

----------

## Tantive

Wäre echt schön, wenn black666 das mal machen könnte...

----------

## Qubax

falls es euch interessiert, ich habe schon vor einiger zeit ihm eine pm und email geschickt, reagiert hat er darauf aber leider nicht

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> falls es euch interessiert, ich habe schon vor einiger zeit ihm eine pm und email geschickt, reagiert hat er darauf aber leider nicht

 

Vielleicht interessiert ihn das Ganze ja nicht mehr. Ich habe mich inzwischen notgedrungen einer anderen Gruppe angeschlossen..

----------

## knut

.. bin drinn und hab mal ein paar ganz wenige Units  :Smile: ) mitgebracht. Es wundert mich nur, dass die Gruppe zwar 15 Members hat, aber die Liste mit den Einzelergebnissen leer ist.

Gruss von

knut

----------

## Qubax

hab jetzt zur gentoo user everywhere http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu/stats/team/team_149448.html gewechselt, da hier unser gründer ja anscheinend nichts mehr macht. vieleicht schließt sich ja wer an, um denen auf der anderen seite des teichs zu zeigen, das nicht nur das deutsche forum stark ist, sondern auch unsere maschinen etwas leisten können

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

ich bin auch vor ein paar Tagen in die gentoo user everywhere umgestiegen. Mein Team habe ich gelöscht. Das Team von black666 dürfte auch gelöscht sein. Hat also keine Zweck mehr da mitzumachen. Vieleicht kommen ja noch ein paar nach, nur um zu zeigen, dass auch im deutschsprachigen Bereich Gentoo Linux erfolgreich ist.  :Wink: 

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## Pietschy

So jetzt habbters geschafft i bi o dabeei.   :Wink: 

----------

## zbled

mal eine blöde frage. schadet das nicht der cpu, wenn sie immer zu 100% ausgelastet ist? ich mein, in der firma ist es mir egal, aber zu hause?

----------

## Basti_litho

Nee,

schadet nicht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zORN

söö.. dann bin ich auch ma ins neue team gewechselt

... lol.. platz 38 ist ja nicht wirklich gut  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

Wie bringe ich das neue Setiathome ans laufen?

Wie ist das mit dem boing?

Läuft das mit Ksetiwatch?

Gruss Jörg

----------

